# Daily Mail: New sperm DNA test for men



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

It says that 'most fertility clinics judge the quality of a man's sperm simply by looking at its shape, speed and concentration under a microsope' but that this one unties and separates its DNA to see how damaged it is. Interesting, but £600!!! Personally I'd rather put the money towards icsi, but anyway, the link is:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1394083/Simple-test-offers-couples-fertility-hope-SpermComet-kit-men-fast-track.html

/links


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

I think it would be worth every penny as bad quality sperm can still make good looking embryos using ICSI, we had 4 lots of ICSI and always had great embryo quality but never got any implantation, as soon as we switched to DS pregnant first go. 

Sperm fragmentation cannot be seen though the usual tests.


----------



## mungoadams (May 20, 2011)

is this different to a dna fragmentation test for sperm?? anyone know?


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

I don't know, but if you read the article it says who's producing the test so you could google them I suppose and ask them directly. Let us know what they say.


----------



## mrspaddy (Nov 10, 2009)

What does DS stand for?


----------



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

Donor sperm


----------



## mrspaddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------

